# [SOLVED][emer login startlin] 3 pytania w tym pomoc wasza :)

## snajker

Witam wszystkich

Jestem w trakcie robienia routera i jestem swiezo po instalacji systemu gentoo. Moje 3 pytania:

Moj sprzet to: celeron 466, dysk 4gb, ram 128, 2 karty sieciowe 

Wersja: kernel 2.6.19-gentoo-r5, gentoo 2006.1

1. emerge --sync - trwalo okolo 40 - 50 min

emerge --update --deep --ask world - od 15:00 wczoraj do (prawdopodobnie) 14:00 dzisiaj - wczoraj jak zapuscilem ta komende to trawal tak jak podalem, gdy wychodzilem do pracy to jeszcze robilio i wrocilem o 15 wiec juz skonczylo  :Wink:  czy to tak powinno robic ?? 

2. po aktualizacji systemu mam dziwne bledy przy starcie systemu 

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty (kilkanascie takich pozycji)

udevd-event(rozne cyfry): run_program: exec of program '/sbin/xxx' faild (xxx - udev_run_cos)

3. przy logowaniu 

configuration error - unknow item "GETPASS_ASTERISKS' (notify administrator)

Pierwszy raz pracuje z gentoo, dokumentacja mi wystarcza i google ale nie stety nie wiem co sie stalo po aktualizacji systemu.

Jak by ktos byl w stanie mi pomoc lub chociaz dac namiary na rozwiazania  :Smile: 

Z gory dziekuje za odpowiedzi

Pozdrawiam.Last edited by snajker on Mon Feb 26, 2007 6:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Belliash

masz loggera psoadzonego i uruchomionego?

polecam syslog-ng:

emerge syslog-ng

rc-update add syslog-ng default  :Wink: 

sprobuj downgardeowac udeva...

----------

## msch

i jeszcze etc-counfig sproboj zapodac

----------

## snajker

Przepraszam ze Panom glowe zawracam ale pomoglo mi etc-update  :Smile: 

A jeszcze jedno co do pierwszego pytania wystarczy odpowiednio dostosowac make.conf ?? jak tak to juz sobie znajde rozwiazanie  :Wink:  tylko czy to wina tego pliku

----------

## Belliash

emerge --sync pobiera dane z sieci wiec czas wykonywania polecenia jest zalezny od szybkosci posiadanego lacza...

emerge -avuDN world rekompiluje pakiety, wiec jest to silnie zalezne od szybkosci posiadanego procesora i ilosci kompilowanych pakietow...

----------

## snajker

Co do sync to na laptopie to robilo blyskawicznie bo  tez sobie tam gentoo postawilem  :Wink:  ale np. 112 pakietow miedzy prockiem 1,7 a 466 jest spora roznica na laptopie to szlo jak burza gorzej na 466, tylko czytajac forum i google mozna troche przyspieszyc ten proces na 466 odpowiednio konfigurujac make.conf ?? tylko to bym chcial wiedizec i juz glowy nie zawracam reszte sobie juz znajde  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## Belliash

Noo jak na A64 1800MHz a 2500MHz samego glibc kompiluje mi 20 minut szybciej  :Very Happy: 

raczej sie nie da...

Co do synca... przejdz na cdb... na pewno usprawni to prace  :Wink: 

----------

## snajker

Dzieki za info  :Wink:  to widze ze trzeba bedzie update robic wieczorami lub o niskim obciazeniu ale to tylko min. raz na tydz. wedlog zalecen  :Smile: 

Pozdrawim.

----------

## Belliash

jezli uzywasz starego cache to jest wolny...

jezli nie uzywasz cache to szybko keszuje po synchronizacji ale cholernie dlugo szuka pakietow i zaleznosci np., podczas emrge -avuDN world

jak uzywasz cdb to masz szybkie wyszukiwanie i nie za dlugie keszowanie.

uzywam CDB i polecam  :Wink: 

----------

## Poe

primo - rozwiązany problem, dodaj [SOLVED] (patrz APEL)

secondo - 1 temat 1 pytanie (patrz APEL)

----------

## snajker

add primo 2 

nie ma sensu zakladac nowego tematu na bardzo malo znaczne pytanie

Pozdrawiam.

----------

